# How do you build a plan for the set?



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello everyone.

As I learn more from you guys, it seems there are some basic questions to begin with. Space, Budget, scale and interest, plus a few others that I can not remember.

I am thinking of setting up a binder with some of the answers to parts needed and foreseeable budget. That way I do not loose track of my plan. 

I have no idea if you guys do or not do this things, but I am looking forward to learning from you guys experiences, good and bad.

I guess the questions can be:

How to start?
What to avoid?

Please elaborate as much as you like to.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

A great book to read is John Armstrong's "Track planning for realistic operation".It pretty much covers every angle of model railroading and is worthed every penny.To my mind it's the Bible of modelling.

You can get it on line at Kalmbach Books,along with many other fine reads.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The starting out basics are:

Decide on amount of space available.

Decide how much of it you want to use
to start out.

Have an idea of how large your beginning
track plan will be. Don't think permanent.
It will change as time goes on.

Plan to build benchwork to support your layout.
Think: I'll limit it to 5 X 10 (for example) to start
but I'll want to add more in the future.

Using a modular construction makes this easier.
Say 2-5 X 5 modules to start. Make them of 1 X 3
lumber, always use screws and bolts, don't nail.
Usually 1/4" or so plywood is all that's needed for
a top surface. Many prefer to top that with 1 or 2" foam.
Bolt the modules together. That way when you
decide to change or expand you can take the modules
apart and rearrange them. Make the legs L shape
with two 1 X 3's screwed together. Bolt these in
the corners to add stability.

You'll be doing a lot of wiring under the layout.
You'll want it high enough to give you head
clearance as you sit on the floor.

Plan on a small workbench where you can build,
repair, lube and otherwise work on your train gear.
If your garage is not climate controlled you should
plan to do regular maintenance on the track. It can
corrode quickly in an uncontrolled atmosphere and
interfere with good electrical conductivity.

You'll want to get a 25 watt or so soldering iron,
an inexpensive Harbor freight multi meter
and have on hand basic smaller size tools.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

First principles:

Roundy-round figure - 8 and oval configurations get old very quickly. However....they are easy to build, build experience with the rest of the skills needed to build a reliable and fun layout with a grander design and purpose, and if you can harvest and recycle most of the materials, you can get by pretty cheaply.

Beware! There's a marked tendency to figure out ways to slide yet another turnout right 'there', and have yet another 12" spur or branch line. What results is a layout with a *spaghetti-bowl* of trackage, and almost nothing left for even a front-end loader parked beside a gravel pit...and forget the gravel pit entirely.

You'll have more fun with variety and purpose in your track plan, not with more turnouts and lengths of track crammed into a spaghetti-bowl. Usually, less is more.

Don't glue anything down, certainly not your first crack at it, and especially the tracks as Don said above. 

When cramming as much track into the space also means using the widest radius of curves that will fit, you are also running the risk of running your expensive rolling stock off the edge of the layout. Always allow at least 1.5" outboard of any curves until the Drop of Doom. Better, have a barrier of some kind, whether ground foam clumps used for 'bushes', a fence, clear plexi-glass, a berm of fack talus or soil...a hedgerow...anything that will prevent a tumbling or sliding locomotive from actually going over the hedge...er, I mean edge.

A good first practice is to realistically, to scale, and using proper graph paper, draw a schematic of the space and how your benchwork will fit into it...also to scale. Then, using a compass with pencil and a straightedge, draw in your curves to scale, and draw in realistic angles for turnout frogs where you need turnouts.

Use inexpensive and lightweight milled lumber such as 1X2 spruce or 1X4 spruce in an open box for frame sections, and use the 1X2's as stilts by blocking them in with small pieces of 1X2 and 1X4 in the corners. Use the odd diagonal 'joist' or brace to help stiffen the uppers.

This is the time to decide if you'll tackle flex track and learn how it works, or pay for the more expensive sectional track elements and be happy with them. Some are, some are not, and if you end up disliking it for any reason, you'll have to unload it for a loss. At least you don't have to fashion your own curves which is a critical skill with flex track.

Last point before you ask me if I'm published, or going to be, try to remember to keep some notes or reminders to yourself, and do consult those notes as you conceive of, and plan, new track plans or entire layouts. These notes will remind you what doesn't work, what skills you need to work on, what nifty idea it was too late for this time around, and so on.

Oh, one more; stop everything the second you decide it isn't fun. Down tools, caps on fluids, shut off power supplies, and close the door behind you. Tomorrow you'll be willing to tackle the toughest parts again. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Brakeman Jake said:


> A great book to read is John Armstrong's "Track planning for realistic operation".It pretty much covers every angle of model railroading and is worthed every penny.To my mind it's the Bible of modelling.
> 
> You can get it on line at Kalmbach Books,along with many other fine reads.


Armstrong was a track planning genius but be aware that what he is describing is well over 30 years old. There are things available now that did not exist when he published. But I repeat, he was a genius.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't think there's any need to keep a folder. You first have to decide what space you have available, then just figure in your head what sort of layout you want eg. Minimal with room for scenery or spaghetti blender(plenty of track) or something in between.

Peruse the track plans on line or buy a book. Cost it up and if acceptable start building some benchwork. Once done you can try putting some facsimiles of turnouts on your board (Peco have downloadable templates on their site). You'll likely want to diverge quite a bit from your original plan or change it altogether. Lay your track and run some trains.

Good luck.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

mesenteria said:


> Try to remember to keep some notes or reminders to yourself, and do consult those notes as you conceive of, and plan, new track plans or entire layouts. These notes will remind you what doesn't work, what skills you need to work on, what nifty idea it was too late for this time around, and so on.


I use a large spiral notebook -- the kind that college kids used to use for taking notes -- for recording ideas and progress. I don't write in it every day, but I do whenever make significant changes. I also include my future ideas and wiring diagrams. Some of my notes are on the computer, too. So sometimes I print out those notes and tape them into the book.

This is just what I do. Do what works for you.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

The RULES of Model Railroading

(1) It is your railroad. You can do whatever you want.

This is the only universal rule. Here are a few of my other rules

(2) For almost every aspect of model railroading, there are multiple correct ways to do it -- well maybe not so much in wiring.

(3) The suggestions that you get here (and elsewhere) are just that -- suggestions, not mandates -- even if the person making the comments forgets to note that his comments are suggestions. (See rule No. 1)

(4) You will never have enough time, space or money to make your dream railroad.

(5) No model railroad is a perfect replication of a prototype railroad. Some modelers will attempt to do this, and produce some amazing layouts -- which is fine. Other modelers will ignore prototype railroads entirely -- which is also fine. (See rule No. 1)


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Saving Money

Here is a thread with lots of money-saving tips -- mostly for scenery.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26254

Once you decide what scale that you are going to use, we will be able to give you some money-saving advice on track, locomotives, rolling stock and power supplies.

If you decide to go with O-scale, you should post your questions in the O-scale forum. There are a lot of active O-scale modelers here, but many of them don't post much outside of the O-scale forum.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> The RULES of Model Railroading
> 
> (1) It is your railroad. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> ...


Bingo! That's the best advice you will get right there. There just isn't one true path in this hobby. It's all about tradeoffs and preferences.

I'll just add one more -- it's a hobby, so it's supposed to be fun. If you find yourself stressing too much, take a break. If there is something you really hate doing, either try to find someone else to do it or just skip it entirely (although some things, like track cleaning and loco maintenance, can never be completely avoided).

As far as sources go, well, this here forum is one of the best. Rather than try to reproduce the reams upon reams of advice and information that you will find here on this site in this one thread, I'm going to recommend that you read through a lot of other people's threads, especially some of the sticky ones at the top of each section.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Get a banquet table, throw a 4x8 sheet of mdf on it, toss a sheet over it (or not) and there's your first layout.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Starting out*



Rock022 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> As I learn more from you guys, it seems there are some basic questions to begin with. Space, Budget, scale and interest, plus a few others that I can not remember.
> 
> ...


 Rock022;

Getting started in this hobby can be confusing and even frustrating. Probably the best advice I can give you is to start with a good, basic, "how to" book. I recommend "Introduction to Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson. It can be ordered from your local hobby shop or from https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books 
John Armstrong's "Track Planning for Realistic Operation" is truly an excellent book, but may be a little advanced for someone just starting out. I would recommend getting it a bit later.
Yes I do keep a model railroad notebook, though perhaps for a different reason. I'm old, retired, and working on being senile! so I photograph exciting things like where the #@%^& I put the screws in to hold down that turnout or this particular structure. I also include wiring diagrams and any other info I'm likely to find handy when, inevitably, I decide to do something over. (or just can't figure out why it won't work now, when it did before.)
Your idea of keeping notes from things you've read here on the forum is good; though I'd still get the beginner's book too. Though there's plenty of good info on the forum, it's scattered around and may not have the answer you're looking for available handy right when you need it. The forum is also a collection of individual opinions. They represent the views of individual members, and don't always (to put it mildly!) agree.
This can be confusing to a new modeler. A book, by a single professional author; and aimed specifically at newcomers is, in my opinion, an easier source for most basic info.
This is not intended as any sort of attack on Model Train Forum. I like the forum very much,and have great respect for it's members. It gives any member access to collective decades of experience, which you can't get elsewhere. By all means read and note down anything on here you like. Also ask any questions you need to. We're a pretty laid back group here and no one's going to give you a hard time about asking whatever you like.

welcome to a great hobby;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Lots of great advise, thank you.

If I understand correctly, I may want to do the Polar Express lay out and end up with a bullet train from the future as time goes by. (Joking)

I think what is best for me at the moment is just keep browsing the forum, and attend a convention, as soon as possible. That way I can have a good idea about which track I would take.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Good decision Rock. Take your time, gather information and then you'll be able to see which way to go. Maybe take a few issues of Model Railroader magazine.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Good decision Rock. Take your time, gather information and then you'll be able to see which way to go. Maybe take a few issues of Model Railroader magazine.


I agree. Another publication you may find intersting js Model Railroad Hobbyist, a free, online only magazine. They also have many videos for sale. Check out www.model-railroad-Hobbyist.com.

Too bad you're in Florida, because the Mother of All Train Shows is held in Springfield, MA the last weekend in Jan. Ok, that's a bit of an exaggeration, but but it's one of the biggest and attracts all the major manufacturers and many smaller ones, a bunch of vendors, and probably 30+ layouts.


----------

